# Where to get a KA24DE long block....



## NissanNewb2005 (Apr 4, 2004)

...that isn't 2000 bucks! i swear long blocks are supposed to not be the same price as the whole swap....anyone know where to get a ka long block?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you mean a new one? I have a Ka24de motor and tranny I would sell for cheap.


----------



## NissanNewb2005 (Apr 4, 2004)

silzilla said:


> Do you mean a new one? I have a Ka24de motor and tranny I would sell for cheap.



how many miles on it?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

who was going to charge you 2grand???


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

It has 115,000 miles on it, and the clutch is shot. I will sell it to whoever can come up with $300.00 first


----------



## Day and Night (May 7, 2004)

http://www.rpmrons.com/index.html 

they have different type of re-build kit and long board or new engine of KA


----------



## rurounisammy (Feb 25, 2004)

silzilla said:


> It has 115,000 miles on it, and the clutch is shot. I will sell it to whoever can come up with $300.00 first



=O you don't still have your motor do u? Actually i'm just interested in ur tranny, but if u wanna include the motor too, u know =P


----------



## DrifterSxS14 (May 21, 2004)

i am in desperate need of an engine, and possibly the trans too, you said 300 bux for it all? Ive got to wait until monday afternoon and ill know if ill be needing it. but i will give you 300 bux no problem for that engine and trans.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.ohionissans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=986


----------

